# Family Library - the answer all my problems?



## David J Perry (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmm,

So back in the day, I had this bright idea - that my wife and I would both use my Amazon account, so that all our books would go into one joint library.

Three year's later, the blunt truth of it is, I hate all her books and she hates all mine.  Now, I can't get past the Amazon front page without being bombarded with romantic fiction ads.

I'd much rather separate the books that have all been bought on my account, and move them to her.  That of course is impossible.

We now have Family Sharing, but as far as I can see this doesn't really help.  If I delete the book previously bought on my account, it doesn't stay resident on hers.  It just disappears altogether - I think?

Can anyone think of any solution to this?  Or do I have to put up with endless adverts of 'You had me at hello'..?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can delete your 'recently viewed'. You may be able to set that it does that automatically . . . . then if she's browsing it'll go away and not show her stuff when you go back.

You can also go into your list of books purchased under "improve your recommendations" and mark the ones that are hers NOT to be used for recommendations.

Family sharing does the opposite of what you want . . . lets two separate people with separate accounts in the same household read each others books.  But in all cases, if you delete a book it's gone.  It would have to be re-purchased to again be available.

If you do now have separate accounts though, do the things I mentioned first and you should be able to clear your account of all her reccos . . . . .


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If family sharing had been around when the kindles first came out, it would have avoided the problem...
Call kindle support and see if there is anything they can do to help you separate your books from your wife's. They may not be able to do anything, but you would be letting them know that such an option is needed in some cases.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

You could start your own account for all future purchases, then Family Share any of your old purchases off her account. You should immediately be rid of Romance ads and in time she should be rid of your ads.


----------

